# Gildebank einstellen



## Winie (10. Januar 2008)

Wie stellt man die Bank ein??
Was kann man alles einstellen??


----------



## Pomela (11. Januar 2008)

Der Gildenleiter kann die Bank eröffnen und Plätze kaufen. Ausserdem kann er in der Verwaltung der Mitgliederränge die Zugriffsrechte für die Bank regeln.


----------

